# A new Custom Build "Cooler Master Case" PC



## 463098

I'm thinking of getting a new computer so I started building my own custom build computer as yesterday:

Computer Case Cooler Master Cosmos - Black - Limited Edition









Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770 (4 x 3.2 GHZ) 1600FSB - 12 MB









ASUS STRIKER II FORMULA S/L 1333FSB (NVIDIA 780i)









Corsair XMS2 8GB PC2-6400 800 MHZ (4 x 2 GB)









2 x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 - 896 MB - 2xDVI/VGA (XFX) - SLI Setup









ThermalTake W0132 1000W TOUGHPOWER









500 GB SATA-II HDD UDMA 300 7200 16MB









Creative X-Fi Elite Pro 7.1 (PCI)









4 Port Firewire IEEE 1394 & Free Cable









*Professional liquid cooling setup.(Couldn't find a picture)*

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-BIT









22" Samsung T220 TFT Monitor - Widescreen 2ms









Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard









Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse









Creative Gigaworks T40 2.0 Multimedia Speakers









What do you think?


----------



## Wrench97

Hate the buggy Nvidia boards I would use a use an Intel chipset and a single GTX285.


----------



## papaglitch

Haha, this dude is rich lol, why not buy the new gtx295? I heard good reviews on it. Works as good as 2 gtx 280s.


----------



## d4rkv

That's what I am wondering too...

Why not a GTX295? I have one and I get me soon another one.

I also recommend to buy Intel Core i7 Extreme Edition 965 Nehalem 3.2GHz
Instead the QX9770 and for the $500 extra stick with the i7 board, DDR3 rams,
1 GTX295 (Is anyway better then 2x GTX260).

Well how much do want to spend or how much is the system worth?
I spend around $2k.
http://www.evga.com/community/ModsRigs/comment.asp?sysid=14812


----------

